# Big Brother



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Big Brother starts tonight







there is no escaping it


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

What a load of :*****:

Luckily my other half likes CSI, so we can FIVE US it all the time to avoid it when she gets back from CZ. At the moment I'm watching UK History


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Watching Sir Alan but the 710 is recording BB


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

I got into the last few series, particularly the Celeb version. I only watch the edited evening show usually and the accompanying Russel Brand show. Whatever you think of BB, it invariably offers the odd snippet of interesting and/or bizarre human interaction.

Either way, there'll be no avoiding it for the next three months. That will be three months in which the govt can bury stories about Iraq whilst we (or rather the media) focus instead on who may have fucked in the swimming pool. You can bet the powers that be love it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It all women this year aparently


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

JoT said:


> Big Brother starts tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Course there is - turn the bugger off...


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

I didn't watch the launch. Only one man contestant to join the girls on Friday. Having worked in all female environments (teaching is mostly female) it will just be one 3 month long touchy feely huggy 2-faced bitch fest.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Never watched it, why would I? I'd like to know the viewing figures for the coming series compared to the first though.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stay away from it, I think the last one I watched was the one with Jack Dee







as for the rest it's a total pile of rubbish


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ESL said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Big Brother starts tonight
> ...


Yeah Yeah .... I don't watch it, but what about the news items this morning on ITV and Sky News? And being all over the newspapers, its not as simple as not watching it!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Never watched it, why would I? I'd like to know the viewing figures for the coming series compared to the first though.


Viewing figures 6.2mill peaking at 8mill 35% share

Source

BIG BROTHER 1 â€" 2000 (OFFICIAL FIGURES) (CHANNEL 4)

Week 1

Tuesday 18th July, 9.00pm: 3.7 million

Friday 21st July, 6.30pm: 1.9 million

Friday 21st July, 11.00pm: 2.0 million


----------



## biglinds (May 30, 2007)

Bring back the chickens from BB1 they were the true stars.

This BB is ritual humiliation......................not for the contestants, but for the viewers, what a lot of TOSH, thank the wee man for forums!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> Contestant Emily Parr was removed from the Big Brother House in the early hours of this morning after using a racially offensive word to a fellow housemate.


this has to have been staged imho, she was gonna get evicted anyway, I think this has got to have been set up. easy way for the production company to show it's anti racisim credentials.

btw just followed the link to the BB forum and saw this:



> There are currently 1560 member(s) and 3583 guest(s) on the forums.


We're in the wrong business guys









link to the BB statement if your interested:

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/ne...ory.jsp?id=3201


----------

